
ParlAI: A new software platform for dialog research - altstar
https://code.facebook.com/posts/266433647155520/parlai-a-new-software-platform-for-dialog-research/
======
orthoganol
So this is a platform which aggregates datasets, and then you can share your
work in a community managed by FaceBook? Is this a "we do AI" branding move,
or do they expect scrappy innovators to engage in a platform managed by a
large corp? Appreciate the idea, but also getting a "hail corporate" vibe.

